# My doctor wants to put me on...Paxil.



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

So for most of my life I have struggled with ADD which has gotten worse as I've gotten older, and I also struggle with losing my temper and not having more patience, as well as I feel fatigued from time to time; so after meeting with my doctor recently he has prescribed Paxil for me to help out. But I have not taken it yet and while researching it online I came across hundreds of horror stories about it, so has anyone on here had any experience with this drug and should I start taking it after reading all of those horrible stories?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I think that when you look on line for just about anything, it's important to remember that it's far more likely that someone will want to share their bad experiences than their good ones. The people that take it and have great results with no real complications don't have much of a reason to go online to talk about the drug, you know? Kind of like this place. The vast majority of posters came here because there was something wrong in their relationships. 

Your best information is in the prescription packaging or drug information from either the drug company or your pharmacist. That contains actual data regarding the incidence of reported side effects that can be confirmed to be the result of the drug itself.

Most likely, as with most anti-depressants, it will either work or it won't. They're just a class of medication that interacts uniquely with the patient. It will need to be taken for 4-6 weeks to determine effectiveness. It's pretty common also to experience side effects during that early period that by the end of the 4-6 weeks subside.

Really, all you can do it try--


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Still haven't taken any and our pharmacist suggested maybe Ridalin or Zoloft instead because they are more widely used and not as scary.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Do you have bad anxiety? Wonder why he didnt put you on bupropion based off of the symptoms your describing.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I was using Paroxetine for a while. It had no untoward side effects other than it conked out. I didn't find it particularly effective either.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

If the medication is inly for ADD then why isn't it being treated with one of the most effective treatments for ADD such as Adderol or Ritalin? Paxil is for depression and anxiety not ADD. Im ADHD here and without my adderol my temper is quicker, it's immensely harder to concentrate on any task and life is MUCH harder in general.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Well I've decided NOT to take the Paxil and at the suggestion of our pharmacist who we've known for 5 years, I am going to try a _natural_ herbal treatment instead made out of roots - and herbs - and a few vitamins that has ZERO side effects and is effective according to him. This is a photo sample of it below in this picture and it promotes calmness, stress relief, and mental focus which is exactly what I'm lacking.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> So for most of my life I have struggled with ADD


Your doctor is retarded. SSRI drugs like Paxil do not help with ADD. If anything, they make ADD worse. I take my SSRI drug _after_ work specifically because it makes work incredibly difficult. My gf's doctor is the same kind of retard as your doctor. My gf has intense anxiety because ADD makes everything extremely difficult to do. The doctor's idea? Forget treating the ADD, let's just put you on SSRI drugs so you _don't care_ that you suck at life and fail at everything.
Some solution that is. He might as well just hand her a bottle of alcohol and say "here, forget your problems instead of fixing them!"

I was on Paxil before and it sucked. It made math virtually impossible. I cried when I couldn't add a few numbers in my head, something I can do even when I'm falling down drunk.

Don't worry about the reported side effects. You'll die from a panic attack if you read the side effects of Tylenol or Advil. Tylenol causes liver failure and Advil can cause severe problems in your GI tract. Of course most people don't experience those things, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

ShawnD said:


> Your doctor is retarded. SSRI drugs like Paxil do not help with ADD. If anything, they make ADD worse. I take my SSRI drug _after_ work specifically because it makes work incredibly difficult. My gf's doctor is the same kind of retard as your doctor. My gf has intense anxiety because ADD makes everything extremely difficult to do. The doctor's idea? Forget treating the ADD, let's just put you on SSRI drugs so you _don't care_ that you suck at life and fail at everything.
> Some solution that is. He might as well just hand her a bottle of alcohol and say "here, forget your problems instead of fixing them!"
> 
> I was on Paxil before and it sucked. It made math virtually impossible. I cried when I couldn't add a few numbers in my head, something I can do even when I'm falling down drunk.
> ...


I am now on day #4 of this natural herbal treatment as well as completely switching to de-caf coffee because I read where you should not drink caffene with ADD, and hopefully these two steps will start helping me be a better me.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

There are a few anti depressants which are purportedly used off label for ADD. It comes down to some work a little some don't. I'm not sure I have ADD or not or even what that means, in either case I use Dexedrine in addition to my other crazy meds to keep from feeling zombified.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> There are a few anti depressants which are purportedly used off label for ADD. It comes down to some work a little some don't. I'm not sure I have ADD or not or even what that means, in either case I use Dexedrine in addition to my other crazy meds to keep from feeling zombified.


I was diagnosed with A.D.D.("Attention Deficit Disorder")back in my early 30's but never took it quite serious, and for me it's being unable to focus on anything for more than a minute or so and having thoughts and memories that are all over the place. Just picture my brain as a giant remote control and I am constantly trying to channel surf.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Well today was day #5 of taking this herbal treatment and also cutting out caffene per my doctor, and so far I do feel some slight positive changes taking place inside of me. :smthumbup:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> Well today was day #5 of taking this herbal treatment and also cutting out caffene per my doctor, and so far I do feel some slight positive changes taking place inside of me. :smthumbup:


Just stay away from big pharma if you can and go the natural route.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Just stay away from big pharma if you can and go the natural route.


That's what I'm doing Tom, and told my doctor I am refusing the Paxil and going with the meds I displayed at the top of this thread that are all natural.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I suffer from depression and anxiety. I've tried several of those meds and found the side affects worse than the depression. Paxil was one of the worst. I didn't last 2 days on that one.

I go the natural route too. Therapy, diet, exercise, supplements and other lifestyle changes work much much better with no side affects.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

The biggest help for people with ADD or ADHD is a lifestyle change of the foods you eat and drink. Google foods and drinks to avoid if you have ADD should help you out some.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

trey69 said:


> The biggest help for people with ADD or ADHD is a lifestyle change of the foods you eat and drink. Google foods and drinks to avoid if you have ADD should help you out some.


Yeah I did that Tray and found out that I was abusing a couple of them - especially caffene, so I have totally switched to de-caf as of about a week ago.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Certain food additives and colorings in foods and drinks can wreak havoc on people with ADD/ADHD too.


----------



## Schofield25 (Oct 10, 2012)

I didn't find it particularly effective either.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Update: after two weeks of being on that herbal medication and totally cutting out caffene, I am starting to notice that I am less jumpy and getting angry a lot less so far.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> There are a few anti depressants which are purportedly used off label for ADD. It comes down to some work a little some don't. I'm not sure I have ADD or not or even what that means, in either case I use *Dexedrine* in addition to my other crazy meds to keep from feeling zombified.


/jealous
Up in Canada, Dexedrine is nearly impossible to get because it's d-amphetamine. The same amphetamine people buy on the street. The same amphetamine the USAF gives to fighter pilots. Getting a prescription for Dex is like getting a prescription for morphine - one needs to be dying (sometimes literally) before anyone will even consider giving a prescription for it. 

If American TV is true (lol), I get the impression that the US is the exact opposite. Millions of kids in the US are on ADD medication. Dexedrine and Adderall are both amphetamine. Ritalin has many structural and functional similarities to cocaine.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Yes, I have experience with this drug. I was on it for 8 years and it made me extremely ill. I ended up 80 pounds overweight, developed high cholesterol, became borderline diabetic and lived life in an unemotional fog. It took me 2 years to taper off the drug (using liquid Paxil/Seroxat and a syringe), and I would never touch an SSRI again.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Yes, I have experience with this drug. I was on it for 8 years and it made me extremely ill. I ended up 80 pounds overweight, developed high cholesterol, became borderline diabetic and lived life in an unemotional fog. It took me 2 years to taper off the drug (using liquid Paxil/Seroxat and a syringe), and I would never touch an SSRI again.


Me either Cosmos - too many bad reports that I'm hearing, so for now I am going to try and stick with this natural herbal treatment because I feel that it's starting to work.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> Me either Cosmos - too many bad reports that I'm hearing, so for now I am going to try and stick with this natural herbal treatment because I feel that it's starting to work.


Good for you, Cee Paul. Another thing doctors tend not to tell guys about SSRIs is the devastating loss of sexual function that they're likely to experience whilst on them (enough to depress them even further!).

You mind find this documentary of interest (not specifically about SSRIs, but health in general). Project 10:10:10 – Pill or Perception? | Watch Free Documentary Online


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Good for you, Cee Paul. Another thing doctors tend not to tell guys about SSRIs is the devastating loss of sexual function that they're likely to experience whilst on them (enough to depress them even further!).
> 
> You mind find this documentary of interest (not specifically about SSRIs, but health in general). Project 10:10:10 – Pill or Perception? | Watch Free Documentary Online


When I researched Paxil online I saw at least 4 or 5 males make comments that they lost their sex drives, and that definitely added an exclamation point for me not to take it!


----------

